# Jazz-Rock or Jazz Fusion



## Xabby (Feb 28, 2010)

Jazz Rock is often used as a synonym for Jazz Fusion too. This is one of my favourites music styles. It´s a musical fusion from a mixture of elements of jazz with the rhythms of rock playing electric instruments. During the 1970s, this music had its golden age but expanded through the 1980s and 1990s until today. Jazz Rock can include a variety of styles but is mainly instrumental and their musicians have a high level of virtuosity.

Some of my favourities musicians and bands are Weather Report, Mahavishnu, Brand X, Return To Forever, Billy Cobham, Jean-Luc Ponty, Pat Metheny, Stanley Clarke, Allan Holdsworth, etc.

If you like this music you can coment your preferences and make recomendations in this thread.

A summary of my preferences could be.-





































Greetings :thumb:


----------



## stan the man (Jun 10, 2009)

Aahh Brand X the memories come flooding back. I used to love that band still play their vinyl albums while working on the car,and yes Moroccan roll was probably their best title.Percy Jones fretless bass playing was awesome,another couple of favourites of mine by Brand X was Unorthodox Behavior and Product.I have a couple of Weather Report albums and several Billy Cobham titles the latest being Drum and Voice 2.Try and get a listen to Icelandic jazz fusion band called Mezzoforte.They have been playing since the early 80s and play some stunning music.Also a very talented young female bass player called Tal Wilkenfeld who plays with Jeff Beck.She recently released her debut solo album called Transformation,well worth a listen.My first love has always been rock music particularly prog but I always have time for a good blast of jazz rock/fusion.


----------



## Xabby (Feb 28, 2010)

Brand X "Moroccan Roll" and "Unorthodox Behaviour" are masterpieces without doubt. I recommend Billy Cobham "Drum and Voice 3". It´s marvellous. Maybe the best of the three albums. But the masterpiece of Billy Cobham is "Spectrum", a genuine jazz-rock. Jeff Beck is one of my favourites guitarists, "Blow by Blow" is remarkable . I´m going to listen to Tal Wilkenfeld, thanks for your advice.


----------

